# Field PG M Tragegriff austauschen



## dpd80 (16 Mai 2008)

Moin,

Bei meinem Field PG hat der Tragegriff den Geist aufgegeben und ist auf einer Seite abgebrochen.

Kann man die Dinger einzeln bestellen? Ist ja anscheinend nur mit zwei Schrauben befestigt.

Hatte heut keine Zeit mehr deswegen bei Siemens anzurufen, vielleicht musste hier ja schonmal jemand das Teil austauschen.


----------



## MW (18 Mai 2008)

dpd80 schrieb:


> ....vielleicht musste hier ja schonmal jemand das Teil austauschen.


 
Bei uns ist dass auch passiert, stabil ist die Befestigung nicht wirklich , interessiert mich auch ob das ding einfach zu wechseln geht


----------



## dpd80 (21 Mai 2008)

So, alles wieder heile 

Der neue Griff hat 30€ gekostet und war schnell ausgetauscht. Man muss nur eine Hand voll Torx-Schrauben auf der Unterseite vom PG lösen (Achtung, im Batteriefach sind auch noch ein paar). Dann kann man das komplette Oberteil inkl. Tastatur abnehmen (Achtung, mit dem Flachkabel aufpassen).

Jetzt muss man nur noch die beiden Schrauben lösen, mit dem der Handgriff befestigt ist und den neuen Griff wieder festschrauben. Deckel wieder drauf, fertig.


Bei Siemens bekommt man übrigens vom Gehäuse über Tochpad bis zur Gummiabdeckung für die USB-Ports alles als Ersatzteil.


----------

